# Buying without full title deeds?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

OK so there are a lot of properties for sale either without title deeds or just say "title deeds available" 

My question is who are actually buying these since at least some of them do seem to be selling and it's not as if they are particularly cheap?

Any thoughts ?

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If they say title deeds available it usually means that they have been issued but the current owners havn't paid for them. 

If no title deeds are available you need to make sure that your lawyer does a very thorough search to ensure there are no hidden problems like the developer owning money on the land, unauthorised changes to the plans etc.

Most of the time there is no problem and title deeds will eventually be issued but that takes years so the newer a property is the less chance that title deeds have been issued.

It is only a very small minority of properties that have major problems that will prevent title deeds being issued.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Veronica - for some reason I got the impression that such properties were pretty much to be avoided so it's good to hear a different slant on it

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks Veronica - for some reason I got the impression that such properties were pretty much to be avoided so it's good to hear a different slant on it
> 
> Jim


Don't misunderstand me Jim, I would always recommend buying with title deeds at the very least available if possible. However if you cannot find the right property and you find one you really love that has not got title deed don't rule it out if a thorough search by your lawyer is OK. Just be cautious. Our house didnt have title deeds when we bought it. It was 2 years old and we told the deeds would be issued within two years. In fact it took another 10 years but we did get them eventually. 
The big problem is that the land registry is so slow at doing anything (they spend all their time chatting over coffee instead of working) 
If an AX number has been issued that means it is in the hands of the land registry and the process has begun. They will tell you that you will then get them in a few months but in fact it took 2 years for ours after the AX number had been issued.

Title whole process was supposed to be speeded up some years ago but if they catch up on the backlog jobs will be cut so no one is really in any hurry to sort things out.
Welcome to Cyprus


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Veronica said:


> Don't misunderstand me Jim, I would always recommend buying with title deeds at the very least available if possible. However if you cannot find the right property and you find one you really love that has not got title deed don't rule it out if a thorough search by your lawyer is OK. Just be cautious. Our house didnt have title deeds when we bought it. It was 2 years old and we told the deeds would be issued within two years. In fact it took another 10 years but we did get them eventually.
> The big problem is that the land registry is so slow at doing anything (they spend all their time chatting over coffee instead of working)
> If an AX number has been issued that means it is in the hands of the land registry and the process has begun. They will tell you that you will then get them in a few months but in fact it took 2 years for ours after the AX number had been issued.
> 
> ...


Morning all. 

Sounds good Veronica sitting around drinking coffee all day lol, you need a top quality lawyer like Esme Palas at MK.  :thumb:


----------

